# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  Session

## mostafa612003

سلام
چگونه میتوان از Session ها در برنامه استفاده نمود؟


متشکرم

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

خیلی ساده است.
شما یک سشن را به صورت زیر تعریف می کنید
Session["myvar"]=anyValue
سپس از آن به صورت زیر استفاده می شود:
 () x=Session["mayVar"].ToString

برای شروع خوب است  :wink:

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
خیلی متشکرم

فرض کنید که در یک فروشگاه الکترونیکی ما یک session به یک فرد اختصاص می دهیم
حالا می خواهیم بعد از اتمام خرید session آن شخص را از بین ببریم و به یک فرد دیگر اختصاص بدهیم 
در این صورت باید چه کار کنیم؟


ممنون

----------


## M-Gheibi

برای اینکار از این کد استفاده کن :
session.contents.Remove&#40;myvar&#41;

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
خیلی متشکرم
ولی باز هم مقدر session را از بین نبرد

متشکرم

----------


## Abbas Arizi

برای کاری که شما میخواهید انجام بدید فکر نمیکنم نیازی به تغییر Session داشته باشید. به خاطر اینکه وقتی که اون شخص دوم به سایت وارد بشه خودبخود یک Session جدید ایجاد میشود.
به هر حال اگه بخواهید کل Session رو از بین ببرید میتونید از Session.Abandon استفاده کنید.

----------


## Developer Programmer

یک سوال هم من داشتم 
در کتاب هک در مورد امنیت های لازم برای جلوگیری از دزدیدن session توسط نفوذگر مطالبی گفته شده بود
 اما من نمی دونم فهمیدن session یک کاربر از سایت  به چه دردی می خوره ؟

----------


## Abbas Arizi

از Session معمولا برای نگه داشتن متغیرهای مربوط به یک کاربر استفاده میشود. یعنی اطلاعات کاربران در Session ذخیره میشود.
خب برای یک هکر چی از این بهتر؟ میشه اطلاعاتی مثل Username یا Pasword و خیلی چیزهای دیگه رو از اون درآورد.
البته اطلاعات حساس بهتره که توی Session ذخیره نشن.

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
خیلی متشکرم
مشکل این هست که نمی دانم چه جوری برای فرد دیگری که وارد سایتم می شود یک session دیگر تعریف کنم

----------


## Developer Programmer

> از Session معمولا برای نگه داشتن متغیرهای مربوط به یک کاربر استفاده میشود


من هم می دونم ... با session هم زیاد کار کردم 
اما فرض کن من بشینم پشت سیستم و در قسمت کد کاربری تایپ کنم 
alert(document.cookie
یک پنجره ای باز می شه و session رو می ده اما چه فایده ؟

----------


## Abbas Arizi

> سلام
> خیلی متشکرم
> مشکل این هست که نمی دانم چه جوری برای فرد دیگری که وارد سایتم می شود یک session دیگر تعریف کنم


دوست من. شما نیازی ندارید که برای هر شخصی که وارد سیستم شده یک Session تعریف کنید. شما هر چه رو که در Session تعریف کنید، خودبخود برای کاربری که در حال حاضر لاگین است، در نظر گرفته میشه.

----------

